# Lessons learned from my cats



## Shadow1953 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lessoned I have learned from having cats:

Power
Control
Community
Necessities
Wants
Simplicity
Appreciation
Gratitude
Love
Loss
Commitment
Parenting


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Humility.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Patience


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Serenity
Silliness


----------



## GgC (Apr 2, 2013)

Laughter :crazy


----------



## Shadow1953 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Lessons*

Thank you. I will add these to my list.


----------



## GgC (Apr 2, 2013)

:blackcatOne more: BALANCE


----------



## Shadow1953 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Balance*

Mental as well as physical.

How to 'be' without needing to 'be something'.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Me too, patience, silliness, commitment 
Tolerance - we must tolerate the wounds inflicted by their biting and scratching
Flexibility - they are so terribly flexible - *YOGA MASTER*
Cleanliness - they do keep themselves clean well.
Stubborness - their stubborness certainly is a pain, that reminds us not to get too stubborn thus causing pain to those around us.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Two more to add. 

I learn to be smart, to counter his stubborness, finickiness etc.
Quick thinking.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hubby mentioned one thing which I can't help but totally agree.

Forgiveness - when they inflict injury. Hubby heartache whenever he sees me covered in wound during the 1st 8mths or so. We both had to forgive ET time and again cos he didn't know what he did causes pain.


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

Bliss. Bobbie reminded me that the very simplest things, like a sunbeam to bask in, are very important and too often overlooked.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What a functional family feels like. The 4 of us are happy because now we belong, when before we met we were 4 isolated strays surrounded by a strange world. 

A feeling of belonging. I love to see the happiness in my strays' up-right tails when I come near each of their usual hiding places (where they retreat to sleep or rest) calling them (when they don't come by themselves) to come to the dinner 'table' (feeding station) and they come running. The feeling of their absence being noticed, of being called to a place where they're expected, of having their bowl placed in their preferred spot, of belonging... They enjoy that more than the actual food, which they often get from other neighbors too.


----------



## Shadow1953 (Oct 13, 2010)

I was just near brought to tears thinking about an image from the other night. I am surrogate feeding a couple colonies, and had not seen one for a few days and was beginning to worry. But I spotted her in the middle of the parking lot, chasing flies under a street lamp. I was worried, and she was having fun. I rattled my pitcher of food, and she looked, and came trotting up.

'--I believe in Karma. I believe if I play my cards right, I'll come back in my next life as one of my cats.--'


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My blind kitties taught me to march on. Life is wonderful. Adapt and be happy.


----------

